# Two very cool Fire accessories at Nyko.com



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

http://www.nyko.com 
A speaker that doubles as an easel stand $39.95
A battery extender and hard case combination $59.95

Both are pretty expensive and rule out using any existing case at the same time.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

omnibus34 said:


> http://www.nyko.com
> A speaker that doubles as an easel stand $39.95
> A battery extender and hard case combination $59.95
> 
> Both are pretty expensive and rule out using any existing case at the same time.


Nice possibilities but they may be vaporware -- not available on-line and they have no retailer that I could find anywhere. 
Nice looking products but if you can't buy them.......


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Not available online, nothing when I put in my zip code or a variety of same.  Looks like you can contact customer service for the business, If you are interested.


----------



## JonesBones270 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Nyko accessories for Kindle Fire won't be out until Spring 2012. Firm price & release date are not yet set in stone.

More info: http://verticalwire.com/releases/2945-nyko-and-yo-gabba-gabba-team-up-for-ces-2012-show-floor-debut


----------

